# Mister Dot&Commas (.,,) has reached his first very funny 1,000 posts!



## heidita

A good laugh is definitely the best medicine. And you are a master in making people laugh, apart from being a great help on the English only forum!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!

*¡HELP I HAVE SAID 100, IT IS 1000, OF COURSE!!!!!*


----------



## Nunty

There is a man of Punctuation
Whose command of words is Inspiration:
He makes us smile, he makes us think,
His help to all makes problems shrink.
2000 posts: cause for Jubilation

OK, so I can't write verse. Congratulations from the bottom of my nunny heart!


----------



## ireney

Hello monsieur *.,,*. Congratulations to  the man whose post I love to read for their humour, good sense and passion and hate to quote because of what must be the most original username I've ever seen. Keep it up our dear τελεία κόμμα κόμμα (for some reason I always wanted to do that)

Edit: thanks cyanista! Note to self: _One_ dot two commas


----------



## danielfranco

Mister fullstoptwoslightpauses: It's been emotional.
Whether you posted only 100 or two thousand, I hope you will continue whipping us into shape at the Culture Forum!


----------



## natasha2000

danielfranco said:


> Mister fullstoptwoslightpauses: It's been emotional.
> Whether you posted only 100 or two thousand, I hope you will continue whipping us into shape at the Culture Forum!


 
I agree with Daniel with all my heart!

Happy postiversary!


----------



## cyanista

*Congratulations to your FIRST THOUSAND! I have thorougly enjoyed your insightful comments and excellent style!*


----------



## Mei

Congratulations.,, and thank you for all your posts!!!

Mei


----------



## TrentinaNE

Your screen-name still makes my eyes cross, but your posts make my lips curl up into a smile.    Congratulations on your first Postiversary!

Elisabetta


----------



## .   1

heidita said:


> A good laugh is definitely the best medicine. And you are a master in making people laugh, apart from being a great help on the English only forum!
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!
> 
> *¡HELP I HAVE SAID 100, IT IS 1000, OF COURSE!!!!!*


My thoughts are that if I have been considered to be funny in 10% of my posts I already have cause for jubilation.  Thanks sis.  I do quite like yours and it is the first poem that has ever been written about me.

G'day Ireney I have enjoyed you just as much.  Is there any chance you could give me a phoenetic translation of τελεία κόμμα κόμμα.

Daniel reminds me of passion and vitality.  While I have emotion I live.

Natasha your heart is so often on display and I am so pleased that I have pleased it.

Cyanista lets me find threads I would not have looked at and then gives them a wonderful twist.  I also like to see the glass to be a little more than half full.
Mei what can I say but that you are totally welcome.  A voice is nothing without an audience.  The bonus is when the audience helps the artist.  Thanks mate.
Elisabetta has given me a mental avatar with the most amazing expression.  Words are wonderful and yours work well.

It is a marvelous feeling to be noticed for a positive reason.

See ya on the boards.

Robert

.,,


----------



## cirrus

Has it really only been a thou - it feels like much more. Well done and thanks for your input.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

WOW 1000!!! Congatulations, señor punto, dos comas. It’s always good to see people as you in this forums. By the way let me tell you it’s the most original nickname in all the forums!!1


----------



## fenixpollo

Another shout-out about your passion and energy.  You are certainly an asset to the forum. 

*Happy Postiversary, periodcommacomma!  *


----------



## Outsider

_Dear Mr. DotComer, _
your posts are often a treat. ​


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations .,,! ​ 
(Is it OK to put an exclamation mark after a comma?)

Sorry to arrive late, but I was busy shopping. I'm not sure I've got the perfect gift, but I thought you might like to wear *this* while you read about *Mr Period*, your friend at the end (I couldn't find a Mr. Full stop).

Keep them coming! Another 1000, please. 

EDIT: And here is *Mr. Stops*!


----------



## .   1

G'day like minded people and thanks again for massaging my ego.

Cirrus,
It has indeed been more than 1,000 but I have had quite a few deleted.  The only way to not make mistakes is to not try.  I will keep trying.

Miguelillo,
I like my name also and I am pleased to see that another 'newbie' has chosen punctuation as a name.

fenixpollo,
I enjoy your posts almost as much as I enjoy posting my own.

Outsider
Often a treat but sometimes to be treated with caution.  I don't always know what I am talking about but I'll have a go.

loladamore
Thank you for the time and imagination you have taken with my gifts.  How perfect.
I guess that you know that my name is Robert as on the Mr.Stops link.


Thank you one and all for making a bloke feel wanted.

See ya later


Robert


----------



## panjandrum

Hey - well done those punctuation marks  

 Congratulations on your K excellent and entertaining posts and here's looking forward to many K's more


----------

